# Cute picture of animals



## Screenaddict (Feb 4, 2012)

This thread is all about posting cute and/or funny pictures of animals below, for all you animal lovers like me. Post pictures you like below.  :boogie:clap I will start.

*Staff Edit: Please remember that pics/gifs must abide by the 'Inappropriate Content' guideline. Pics/Gifs that don't will be removed and further action may be taken.*



> *Inappropriate Content*
> In addition to that covered by the other guidelines, content must conform to the following:
> 
> 
> Images, videos, GIFs, or audio containing graphic violence, pornography, or other offensive or distressing material are not permitted. This includes inappropriate language, and nudity or see-through clothing with nothing on underneath. Posting any pornographic content will result in an immediate ban


----------



## Screenaddict (Feb 4, 2012)

Simply amazing!!!!!!!!!!:boogie:boogie:boogie


----------



## typemismatch (May 30, 2012)

subjective


----------



## StrangePeaches (Sep 8, 2012)

hector, currently. he has a fascination with purses.


----------



## Screenaddict (Feb 4, 2012)

Wow is he yours strangepeaches? He looks just like the rat I used to have, he was called Barney


----------



## Screenaddict (Feb 4, 2012)

This is my cat Cleo she is 16 years old, she looks like a cuddley teddy bear!!


----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)

relevant.. http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f23/your-favourite-pictures-of-animals-190161/


----------



## Screenaddict (Feb 4, 2012)

:haha


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Needs more cat


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)




----------



## Screenaddict (Feb 4, 2012)




----------



## Screenaddict (Feb 4, 2012)

Too cute for words


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

Screenaddict said:


>


Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww!He is soooooooo Cuteeeeeee!I takem for myself!!

What!U think that terrorist don't have hearts!Fawk U!Awwwwwwww come here u little cuty pie!Awwwwwww!


----------



## nork123 (Oct 22, 2009)

Here's some from my collection lol


----------



## Famous (Sep 6, 2011)

Screenaddict said:


> Simply amazing!!!!!!!!!!:boogie:boogie:boogie


A band I used to jam with were just like this


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

I saw this dog on the local news. Apparently it's owners where elderly people who fed it too much. I think the dog ways like 80 pounds. The new owner from Oregon said that she is putting the dog on a diet. He looks like a nice dog.


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)




----------



## Screenaddict (Feb 4, 2012)

Dwanye Dibbley's dogs :lol


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)




----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)




----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)




----------



## Screenaddict (Feb 4, 2012)




----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)




----------



## Screenaddict (Feb 4, 2012)




----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)




----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)




----------



## Micromuffins (May 17, 2012)




----------



## Solomon's Tomb (Aug 14, 2012)

Zeppelin said:


>


Hey, that's A.J., the obese Dachshund! He's affectionately now known as "Obie."


----------



## Screenaddict (Feb 4, 2012)




----------



## Screenaddict (Feb 4, 2012)

The ocicat


----------



## Screenaddict (Feb 4, 2012)




----------



## Solomon's Tomb (Aug 14, 2012)




----------



## Ben Williams (Sep 9, 2012)




----------



## Ben Williams (Sep 9, 2012)




----------



## Ben Williams (Sep 9, 2012)




----------



## Ben Williams (Sep 9, 2012)




----------



## RenegadeReloaded (Mar 12, 2011)

Ben Williams said:


>


It's not fair that squirrels have 3 feet :b


----------



## h4x0r (Jan 4, 2011)




----------



## Screenaddict (Feb 4, 2012)




----------



## Screenaddict (Feb 4, 2012)

http://pinterest.com/liezeldj/diertjies/ omfg cute overload from this link


----------



## Screenaddict (Feb 4, 2012)




----------



## marcel177 (Oct 7, 2012)




----------



## Abedsgirl01 (Jan 20, 2013)

*This is a picture of a puppy hugging a stuffed animal.*


----------



## Screenaddict (Feb 4, 2012)




----------



## Nibbler (Nov 5, 2010)




----------



## Nibbler (Nov 5, 2010)




----------



## monotonous (Feb 1, 2013)




----------



## Abedsgirl01 (Jan 20, 2013)




----------



## housebunny (Oct 22, 2010)

Do turtles get cold?


----------



## Abedsgirl01 (Jan 20, 2013)

housebunny said:


> Do turtles get cold?


I don't think so. But I do think that look suits him. And that cat's gaze is so intense!


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)




----------



## Screenaddict (Feb 4, 2012)

Abedsgirl01 said:


>


That's awesome  pretty cat too.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

My dog is sososososo lucky shes too big and fat to get in a onesie or she'd have a collection as big as mine :teeth
(I've even tried to buy XXL outfits on ebay mwahah but they didnt fit her) T_T Sad panda


----------



## Screenaddict (Feb 4, 2012)




----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)




----------



## monotonous (Feb 1, 2013)

awwwwwww


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Nibbler (Nov 5, 2010)

Screenaddict said:


>


@ the top pic

awwww hey joey


----------



## Testsubject (Nov 25, 2013)




----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

An animal yes. Cute, no.


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

ravens said:


>


Hey that's my hat


----------



## crystaltears (Mar 10, 2011)




----------



## GiftofGABA (Oct 2, 2013)




----------



## GiftofGABA (Oct 2, 2013)

Fennec fox!!!


----------



## BoBooBoo (May 15, 2012)

Startled bunny is startled.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)




----------



## crystaltears (Mar 10, 2011)




----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)




----------



## Stilla (May 13, 2009)




----------



## Screenaddict (Feb 4, 2012)

ravens said:


>


Aw nice one ravens


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Screenaddict said:


> Aw nice one ravens




He was a sweet dog.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Huskies and Chow Chows (mostly puppies) ^_^














































apparently this is a Chowski ;_;










oh my god:










look, it's a puffy ball of fur ^_^










Shiba Inu very young puppy :O


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)




----------



## cooperativeCreature (Sep 6, 2010)




----------



## Crimson Lotus (Jul 26, 2013)




----------



## crystaltears (Mar 10, 2011)




----------



## Screenaddict (Feb 4, 2012)

ravens said:


> He was a sweet dog.


I bet, and you made the effort to post a real pick with him  I bet that brings back happy memories to you


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)




----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

^oh my goodness. That's the sweetest, cutest thing ever!


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)




----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)




----------



## RRAAGGEE (Mar 15, 2014)

<- My profile picture


----------



## Screenaddict (Feb 4, 2012)

slyfox said:


>






 :lol


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

https://www.dropcam.com/p/tzsBZ2

chicks doing their thing.


----------



## Screenaddict (Feb 4, 2012)

Persephone The Dread said:


> https://www.dropcam.com/p/tzsBZ2
> 
> chicks doing their thing.


AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW!!!! :mushy


----------



## Lonelyguy111 (Oct 14, 2013)

*Cute Little Scottish Fold Kitty With A Keen Interest in a Lady Bug !*









:clap:yes:love


----------



## i suck at life (Mar 14, 2014)




----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)




----------



## housebunny (Oct 22, 2010)




----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Nunuc said:


>


It's so cute i went blind


----------



## housebunny (Oct 22, 2010)




----------



## Pearson99 (Feb 23, 2014)

My dog -


----------



## Screenaddict (Feb 4, 2012)

Pearson99 said:


> My dog -


Awwwwwwwwww


----------



## Marko3 (Mar 18, 2014)

housebunny said:


>


well.. im a cat.. but this pic... just cuteness overload:yes


----------



## housebunny (Oct 22, 2010)

Marko3 said:


> well.. im a cat.. but this pic... just cuteness overload:yes


Isn't it cute?  I like this, too:


----------



## Marko3 (Mar 18, 2014)

housebunny said:


> Isn't it cute?  I like this, too:


yeah, cute one too :yes

like mum giving him nudge, supporting him and helping him to surface... to get fresh breath of air... I like that


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

A smiling hedgehog. I would name him/her Hogbert.


----------



## SmartCar (Nov 27, 2011)

*I'am having a Cuteness Attack From All the Pics lol*

Too..M-u-ch Cuteness..must..N-not


----------



## Pearson99 (Feb 23, 2014)

Kalliber said:


>


lol. That dog can easily be mistaken for a polar bear cub.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)




----------



## joked35 (Oct 13, 2013)




----------



## Screenaddict (Feb 4, 2012)

joked35 said:


>


AWWWWWWWWWWWWW!!! :eek holy crap that's cute


----------



## housebunny (Oct 22, 2010)

I love this! It's the cutest thing in the world.


----------



## Screenaddict (Feb 4, 2012)

housebunny said:


> I love this! It's the cutest thing in the world.


awwwwww  what is it though? lolololol oh yeah a baby sloth  Didn't realize until i quoted this then it said com/files/2012/01/Baby-sloth- ect :lol


----------



## eveningbat (Jan 21, 2013)

Nunuc said:


>


What is this creature?


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

:teeth


SmartCar said:


> Too..M-u-ch Cuteness..must..N-not


:teeth


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

cute spam:









































































Pandas now grow on trees.

lol:


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

(sry if too explicit)


----------



## SmartCar (Nov 27, 2011)

*OUCH!!!*

That last gif..OUCH! ooooooo, that made my penis squirm with fear, had to cross my legs :afr but anyways that's so weird, why would this guy have a boner around kittens in the first place??


----------



## Mousey9 (Dec 27, 2012)

It took me 21 years but i've finally found out that an animal sticking its tongue out is the greatest thing in the world. Many thanks to the contributors of this thread.


----------



## Laughing Fox (Jul 9, 2014)

Here is a laughing fox for everyone!


----------



## starlily (Jul 6, 2014)




----------



## Screenaddict (Feb 4, 2012)

:heart


starlily said:


> View attachment 48234


----------



## Recessive J (Feb 18, 2014)

Meet Ginge


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)




----------



## x Faceless x (Mar 13, 2011)

RaisedOnBadPuns said:


>


I swear I'm going to get a pig someday. Cutest animals ever. Now just to convince my landlord.


----------



## crystaltears (Mar 10, 2011)




----------



## Szeth (Jul 5, 2014)




----------



## Screenaddict (Feb 4, 2012)




----------



## housebunny (Oct 22, 2010)




----------



## Shameful (Sep 5, 2014)




----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)




----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)




----------



## herk (Dec 10, 2012)




----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)

^d'aaw


----------



## herk (Dec 10, 2012)

^ ehehhe


----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)

^ >.< :b


----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)

^hehe. I like this thread.


----------



## Marko3 (Mar 18, 2014)

Drisko aka "little poo"


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)




----------



## Screenaddict (Feb 4, 2012)

Ally said:


>


Aw that is one chubby hamster  really really cute though


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

^I could relate. He and I eat cookies the same way:b


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)




----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)




----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

Kalliber said:


>


Cutest. Gif. Ever.



probably offline said:


> (sry if too explicit)


BWAHAHAHA! Awesome.


----------



## herk (Dec 10, 2012)




----------



## greeneyes6 (Oct 26, 2014)

)))


----------



## Screenaddict (Feb 4, 2012)

Hahahahahahah :haha
This is Lemmy the Italian greyhound according to google images lolololol


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)




----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)




----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)




----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)




----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)




----------



## peachypeach (Oct 9, 2014)

ravens said:


>


awww haha


----------



## peachypeach (Oct 9, 2014)




----------



## Screenaddict (Feb 4, 2012)

peachypeach said:


>


This is my favorite post yet and even better than any of mine (bar the one of my very own cat Cleo obviously), thank you so much.


----------



## peachypeach (Oct 9, 2014)

Screenaddict said:


> This is my favorite post yet and even better than any of mine (bar the one of my very own cat Cleo obviously), thank you so much.


aw thanks


----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)

Gaaah this thread ><! Moooaarr


----------



## Screenaddict (Feb 4, 2012)

Citrine said:


>


I love this one too!  Such a cute tatty hamster hahaha :lol


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)




----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)

^lol


----------



## Screenaddict (Feb 4, 2012)




----------



## Screenaddict (Feb 4, 2012)




----------



## eveningbat (Jan 21, 2013)

Citrine said:


> Gaaah this thread ><! Moooaarr


LOL


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)




----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)




----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)




----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)




----------



## Screenaddict (Feb 4, 2012)




----------



## Screenaddict (Feb 4, 2012)




----------



## RestlessNative (Jun 17, 2014)

Cows are the cutest things. In the world.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)




----------



## HellAbove (Jan 25, 2013)




----------



## Squirrelevant (Jul 27, 2008)

Oh well.


----------



## kivi (Dec 5, 2014)




----------



## losthismarbles (Jul 5, 2014)




----------



## Screenaddict (Feb 4, 2012)

This is "White" Marko3's from SAS's cat


----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)




----------



## kivi (Dec 5, 2014)




----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

aww!


----------



## kivi (Dec 5, 2014)




----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)




----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)




----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)




----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)




----------



## Shameful (Sep 5, 2014)




----------



## Shameful (Sep 5, 2014)




----------



## Screenaddict (Feb 4, 2012)

Franky my auntie and uncle's dog


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)




----------



## kivi (Dec 5, 2014)




----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)




----------



## adaloop (Mar 26, 2015)




----------



## kivi (Dec 5, 2014)




----------



## eveningbat (Jan 21, 2013)

Persephone The Dread said:


>


Aww..


----------



## eveningbat (Jan 21, 2013)

Shameful said:


>


I want to hug them both.


----------



## eveningbat (Jan 21, 2013)

adaloop said:


>


So beautiful.


----------



## herk (Dec 10, 2012)

nice try, they have no effect on me


----------



## kivi (Dec 5, 2014)




----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)




----------



## Mrs Salvatore (Mar 27, 2014)




----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)




----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)




----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Mxx1 said:


>


Lol, dat puppy food coma :3


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)




----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## kivi (Dec 5, 2014)




----------



## kivi (Dec 5, 2014)




----------



## kivi (Dec 5, 2014)




----------



## kivi (Dec 5, 2014)




----------



## cat001 (Nov 1, 2010)




----------



## Estillum (Oct 24, 2012)




----------



## kivi (Dec 5, 2014)




----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)




----------



## Screenaddict (Feb 4, 2012)

Estillum said:


>


That horrid thing made me jump when i saw it 
:fall


----------



## TabbyTab (Oct 27, 2013)




----------



## kivi (Dec 5, 2014)

Honduran white bat


----------



## Stray Bullet (Feb 21, 2014)




----------



## lifeimpossible123 (Jan 29, 2014)




----------



## kivi (Dec 5, 2014)




----------



## losthismarbles (Jul 5, 2014)




----------



## Screenaddict (Feb 4, 2012)

zashiki warashi said:


> my kyootie kittye kat
> View attachment 64210
> 
> 
> View attachment 64218


Honestly your cat is one of the most beautiful kitty cats I ahve ever seen in my life  look at his/her (let me know which one) beautiful eyes, oh man sooooo cute! Thanks for the post


----------



## kivi (Dec 5, 2014)




----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)

[/SIZE]


----------



## Smallfry (Oct 11, 2004)

^omg soo cute!!


----------



## kivi (Dec 5, 2014)




----------



## Smallfry (Oct 11, 2004)

kivi said:


>


 ^ aww piggy looks oblivious - the front cats licking its mouth whilst the cat behind got him held


----------



## kivi (Dec 5, 2014)

Smallfry said:


> ^ aww piggy looks oblivious - the front cats licking its mouth whilst the cat behind got him held


I didn't realize it :um


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)




----------



## Screenaddict (Feb 4, 2012)

8888 said:


>


Little piggy so cute :heart


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

^yep


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)




----------



## kivi (Dec 5, 2014)




----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)

Fennec fox just so cute :love2


----------



## kivi (Dec 5, 2014)




----------



## Stray Bullet (Feb 21, 2014)




----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)




----------



## Dehabilitated (May 31, 2015)

Not a picture, but too good not to post


----------



## indiscipline (May 24, 2015)

8888 said:


>





kivi said:


>


I was hoping for this. God, was I hoping.




























look at them they're swimming!! 




























Sometimes they're so cute you almost feel like you need to punch something.


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)




----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)




----------



## kivi (Dec 5, 2014)




----------



## kivi (Dec 5, 2014)




----------



## indiscipline (May 24, 2015)

Oh dear me, that last one asfuhasklöf,afäas.fas. :mushy


----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)




----------



## legallyalone (Jan 24, 2014)

kivi said:


>


wow!


----------



## legallyalone (Jan 24, 2014)




----------



## Countess (Nov 28, 2014)




----------



## kivi (Dec 5, 2014)




----------



## AffinityWing (Aug 11, 2013)




----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)




----------



## Sean07 (May 9, 2014)

This cheeky little fella doesn't care for fences


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)




----------



## kivi (Dec 5, 2014)




----------



## Aeiou (Feb 11, 2015)

RAAAAWWWRRRR!!!


----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)




----------



## Aeiou (Feb 11, 2015)

^ haha!


----------



## Countess (Nov 28, 2014)




----------



## Aeiou (Feb 11, 2015)

^ lol


----------



## Screenaddict (Feb 4, 2012)

Wow these posts are amazing:laugh: thanks guys!


----------



## kivi (Dec 5, 2014)




----------



## kivi (Dec 5, 2014)




----------



## kivi (Dec 5, 2014)




----------



## kivi (Dec 5, 2014)

Titi monkeys


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

this is a video don't think I can embed it though


http://imgur.com/Z1AeWHt


these I can embed


----------



## Seegan (Mar 24, 2015)




----------



## Wings of Amnesty (Aug 5, 2015)




----------



## Wings of Amnesty (Aug 5, 2015)




----------



## Wings of Amnesty (Aug 5, 2015)




----------



## Wings of Amnesty (Aug 5, 2015)

and then photoshop battle


----------



## Wings of Amnesty (Aug 5, 2015)

Needs owls


----------



## Wings of Amnesty (Aug 5, 2015)

You're going to ****ing jail Greg!


----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)




----------



## gopherinferno (Apr 7, 2009)

look at this *****ING DOG. this is the CUTEST GODDAMN DOG. i am showing everyone THIS MUTHA*****IN DOG









EVERYONE needs to share the GOOD NEWS of THIS DOG


----------



## Wings of Amnesty (Aug 5, 2015)




----------



## Wings of Amnesty (Aug 5, 2015)




----------



## UnusualSuspect (Feb 24, 2014)

Aww how cute


----------



## Wings of Amnesty (Aug 5, 2015)




----------



## Wings of Amnesty (Aug 5, 2015)




----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)




----------



## Aeiou (Feb 11, 2015)




----------



## kivi (Dec 5, 2014)




----------



## Wings of Amnesty (Aug 5, 2015)

Aeiou said:


>


Oh my god I love this!


----------



## Wings of Amnesty (Aug 5, 2015)




----------



## Wings of Amnesty (Aug 5, 2015)




----------



## Wings of Amnesty (Aug 5, 2015)




----------



## dune87 (Aug 10, 2015)




----------



## SD92 (Nov 9, 2013)




----------



## kivi (Dec 5, 2014)




----------



## Wings of Amnesty (Aug 5, 2015)




----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)




----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)




----------



## dogs (Nov 17, 2015)




----------



## ingvarnaut (Oct 15, 2015)

Yeah well, noone will like this. But he is a sweety. Trust me! Doesn't hurt a fly, well.... Thats the reason.


----------



## Wings of Amnesty (Aug 5, 2015)




----------



## Wings of Amnesty (Aug 5, 2015)




----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)




----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)




----------



## Wings of Amnesty (Aug 5, 2015)

Apparently cat stacking was a thing in 2012


----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)




----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)




----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)




----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)




----------



## Wings of Amnesty (Aug 5, 2015)

Amphoteric said:


>


hahahaha


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

To think, hippos kill more people than any non-viral animal on the planet.


----------



## Stray Bullet (Feb 21, 2014)

"ugly ducklings"


----------



## aralez (Jan 16, 2016)

this thread is a beautiful ray of light in the darkness <3


----------



## 629753 (Apr 7, 2015)




----------



## aralez (Jan 16, 2016)

impedido10 said:


>


you ruined it


----------



## SuckerKick (Feb 17, 2016)

Humans are animals too


----------



## 629753 (Apr 7, 2015)

aralez said:


> you ruined it


Thats subjective


----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)




----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)




----------



## kivi (Dec 5, 2014)




----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)




----------



## Wings of Amnesty (Aug 5, 2015)

Yay this thread got bumped, awwwww. Here's one I saw yesterday on my reddit home page (yeah, I'm subscribed to a ton of cat reddits, like r/catsinsinks)

edit, I just cannot make this link work :cry 
https://i.reddituploads.com/2c0c412a36b94cad9a786fc0fd6de93e?fit=max&h=1536&w=1536&


----------



## Red October (Aug 1, 2016)




----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)




----------



## kivi (Dec 5, 2014)

I usually don't find frogs that cute but there are very cute ones:
https://twitter.com/Litoriacaeru


----------



## Red October (Aug 1, 2016)




----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)




----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

bats upside down










baby panda


----------



## Wings of Amnesty (Aug 5, 2015)

probably offline said:


> bats upside down


hahaha i love it.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)




----------



## f1ora (Jan 5, 2016)




----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)




----------



## Wings of Amnesty (Aug 5, 2015)




----------



## Wings of Amnesty (Aug 5, 2015)

It's like it 80% understands what's going on, but not quite.


----------



## Jadewolf (Sep 8, 2016)




----------



## kivi (Dec 5, 2014)

I took that one. I find his little face so cute (not my cat).


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)




----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)




----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)




----------



## Were (Oct 16, 2006)




----------



## Jadewolf (Sep 8, 2016)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## Cascades (Jan 16, 2013)

Persephone The Dread said:


>


Oh my god..what a beautiful baby! <3


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

Amphoteric said:


>


Täts ö kjyyt börd.


----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)

Nunuc said:


> Täts ö kjyyt börd.


Ai laik jöör böörds tuu, veri nais :lol


----------



## Cashel (Oct 29, 2013)

Whoah, I didn't know I was fluent in Finnish.


----------



## mt moyt (Jul 29, 2015)




----------



## Jadewolf (Sep 8, 2016)




----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

Cashel said:


> Whoah, I didn't know I was fluent in Finnish.


Juu knou/anderständ nating, Tson Snou Kässel!


----------



## kivi (Dec 5, 2014)




----------



## mt moyt (Jul 29, 2015)




----------



## kivi (Dec 5, 2014)




----------



## Red October (Aug 1, 2016)




----------



## kivi (Dec 5, 2014)




----------



## kivi (Dec 5, 2014)




----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)




----------



## kivi (Dec 5, 2014)




----------



## fallingalien22 (Oct 10, 2016)




----------



## kivi (Dec 5, 2014)

I love this photo. It looks so cute.


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)




----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)




----------



## twistix (Sep 8, 2013)




----------



## kivi (Dec 5, 2014)

8888 said:


>





twistix said:


>


So cute! :mushy 

---

You get cute/funny photos if you search "bears in tree" on Google:


----------



## NotTheBus (Nov 16, 2016)




----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

kivi said:


> So cute! :mushy
> 
> ---
> 
> You get cute/funny photos if you search "bears in tree" on Google:


Also cute pictures if you search goats in trees.


----------



## kivi (Dec 5, 2014)

My father sent us these pics from his job. What a cute cat!


----------



## Carolyne (Sep 20, 2016)

kivi said:


>


I love this !


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## ljubo (Jul 26, 2015)

"i waaant foood!"


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


----------



## herk (Dec 10, 2012)

damn you all


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

"I wear my sunglasses at night."

Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

tea111red said:


>


Pomeranians are so cute. I wonder if they would get along with cats.

I like that they are small but don't have a flat face. I also think pugs are very cute but flat faced dogs have so many respiratory problems.


----------



## Cashel (Oct 29, 2013)




----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

komorikun said:


> Pomeranians are so cute. I wonder if they would get along with cats.
> 
> I like that they are small but don't have a flat face. I also think pugs are very cute but flat faced dogs have so many respiratory problems.


 I don't know. I'll bet that coat they got is high-maintenance. I like all dogs but if I was getting one as a pet I'd want one with short hair. Even if they shed it's still way better than having to take them to get groomed all the time and dealing with all the matting and so forth. Dogs don't just look bad when their coat gets out of control. They actually don't like it.


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


----------



## waterfairy (Oct 20, 2016)

The Condition of Keegan said:


> Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


Omg :mushy


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

WillYouStopDave said:


> I don't know. I'll bet that coat they got is high-maintenance. I like all dogs but if I was getting one as a pet I'd want one with short hair. Even if they shed it's still way better than having to take them to get groomed all the time and dealing with all the matting and so forth. Dogs don't just look bad when their coat gets out of control. They actually don't like it.


I guess you can brush them to prevent the matting but they probably do need to go to the groomers every few months for a haircut. I don't know how long their hair gets. What's that one breed of dog that becomes a huge matted monster if it doesn't get a cut?

Shedding doesn't matter. There is no escaping hair everywhere when you have cats. Have to vacuum regularly and can't wear your outside clothes when in the house.

The worst was when I was with those 3 cats belonging to the roommate. That apartment had ceiling fans in all the rooms. The ceiling fans would get the hair everywhere, not just the floor and sofa. There was cat hair on every single surface of that apartment. I appreciated the ceiling fans (much better than regular fans) but it was rather icky. Those 3 cats were all short haired. And they were always making attempts at breaking into my closet, where I was hiding all my clothes. Little *******s.

Edit: The breed is shih tzu.


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


----------



## novalax (Jun 7, 2013)

Cashel said:


>


Is that a tardigrade?


----------



## Dissipated (Aug 10, 2016)




----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


----------



## Cashel (Oct 29, 2013)

novalax said:


> Is that a tardigrade?


It is.


----------



## novalax (Jun 7, 2013)

Cashel said:


> It is.


sweeeeeeeeeet, tardigrades are pretty cool


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)




----------



## Dissipated (Aug 10, 2016)

Persephone The Dread said:


>


Hah,what kind of sheep are those?They're so ****ing adorable!


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Dissipated said:


> Hah,what kind of sheep are those?They're so ****ing adorable!


Valais Blacknose Sheep


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

Ducks









Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


----------



## Anno Domini (Jan 4, 2017)




----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

Piggy.









Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## thetown (Aug 16, 2014)




----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

@Silent Memory. 









Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

The Condition of Keegan said:


> Piggy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is a really cute pig.


----------



## Memories of Silence (May 15, 2015)

The Condition of Keegan said:


> @*Silent Memory* .


It's an ice cream.


----------



## kivi (Dec 5, 2014)




----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

So cute! It's impossible!!























Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## Memories of Silence (May 15, 2015)

This looks half cat and half dog.


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

Pug pug pug.









Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## C808 (Sep 22, 2014)




----------



## C808 (Sep 22, 2014)

komorikun said:


>


aww :'( that is sooo effed up..so sad


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)




----------



## truant (Jul 4, 2014)

I thought the reason was obvious, so I edited the image in case other people were struggling:


----------



## roxslide (Apr 12, 2011)

Sorry a lot of the things I find cute a lot of people think are horrifying but I watched a nature special on the Aye Aye and they are so funny looking and cute. So unkempt and runty looking. And 2spoooky. Like if the crypt keeper and radagast somehow morphed together and was a cat (I know they are lemurs) idk... that probably makes no sense. I can't explain it besides cuuuute.


----------



## roxslide (Apr 12, 2011)

Random but I always think leafhoppers are pretty cute:


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

.























Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


----------



## Red October (Aug 1, 2016)




----------



## kivi (Dec 5, 2014)

My roommate showed me one of this hedgehog's pictures weeks ago and I recently started to follow it, too. So cute

Here's the Instagram account: https://www.instagram.com/mr.pokee/



















I can't find good photos to post here, there're better photos on Instagram account.


----------

